
Only 4% of Languages Are Used Online - dwaxe
http://priceonomics.com/only-4-of-languages-are-used-online/
======
niftich
Languages are tools for communication. Online, we have a much larger community
to communicate with, so network effects apply for languages as well.

I don't think it's troubling that languages rise and fall, and many die out.
Rather, it's the intangible heritage of humanity and particular cultures in
danger that should attract our attention. Language is an element of this, but
more important is the substance of their stories, their oral and written
traditions, their values, and their way of live. We should work on preserving
this heritage possibly at the expense of their language, if that's our only
viable method.

